# Filtre/contrôle parental sur iPhone



## gigab (4 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour
Je me posais une question , existe t'il un moyen d' avoir un contrôle parental sur iPhone de la même teneur et avec la même efficacité que content barrier?
J'ai ce dernier sur mon Mac et que je trouve super pour les enfants et comme ils utilisent aussi l iPhone jaimerai bien pouvoir avoir le même effet que sur le Mac.
Il y a bien quelques app mais payantes et parfois notées assez bas. ( je n'ai rien contre le fait que ca soit payant au contraire mais j'ai besoin de conseils...)
Merci a tous de vos réponses.


----------



## macboite (22 Juillet 2010)

Interessante question!

voila ce que donne une recherche rapide sur l'ami google :

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/6439-controle-parental-sur-le-telephone-mobile

cela daterait de nov. 2009

Et ça de mai 2010 :
http://www.e-enfance.org/enfant-internet.php?page=1&article=101

Si cela peut t'aider!


----------



## gigab (23 Juillet 2010)

Oui je connaissais ce lien mais il semble (enfin chez Orange) que ça ne soit pas activable sur les smartphones. Enfin ce que j'ai entendu dire. Sinon que ce n'était que très peu personnalisable. 
J'ai un magasin orange a cote de mon boulot je tacherai de me renseigner tout a l'heure.


----------

